# How RR wheels are made



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Accidentally found this tonight:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfmnsBDBvrE


----------



## outlaw bill (Apr 3, 2013)

Very interesting.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Always interesting these "how its made" videos.


----------

